# Advantages of T9 Dialer?



## StingRay (Dec 26, 2011)

I see most every custom ROM seems to replace the stock dialer with the T9 Dialer...whether it's the Galaxy Nexus or any of the Droids, the stock dialer gets dumped....

What are the real advantages of the T9 dialer? I know it uses predictive text, but is that the only advantage? I am on AOKP B23 and noticed last night that I no longer have the ability to switch to or from bluetooth from the dialer, while I'm in the middle of a call....I know I could do this originally with my GNex, so I'm assuming that was the original dialer that let me do that. Can I extract the stock dialer from a stock ROM and use it on AOKP (or any custom ROM) or will that screw something else up?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Stock dialer- 666-555-5234 T9- 666 (Mom) all it does is search your contacts


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Stock dialer- 666-555-5234 T9- 666 (Mom) all it does is search your contacts


Wow. Never noticed this. Better than scrolling through contacts. Thanks!


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

t9 lookup of contacts is one of those things that once you start, you never go back


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> t9 lookup of contacts is one of those things that once you start, you never go back


By far my most missed feature of CM7 and Stock ICS


----------



## StingRay (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool...that's what I thought, but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything....Thanks!


----------

